
Toyota sees traditional gas engines phased out of its line by the 2040s - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/25/toyota-sees-traditional-gas-engines-phased-out-of-its-line-by-the-2040s/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
freedomben
I'm about to buy a new vehicle and it's articles like this that make me
nervous. I don't want to buy a gas car just to have it be obsolete and
worthless. However electric cars are still a lot more expensive, and with my
vehicular needs they aren't really there (I can't pull my RV very well with a
Tesla, at least _yet_ :fingers-crossed: )

~~~
smt88
> _I can 't pull my RV very well with a Tesla, at least yet_

The fact that you own an RV and factor it into your car-buying decision means
that you're not buying the most mainstream, popular car. Maybe you'll feel
better about having an obsolete-in-the-next-10-years vehicle if you consider
it to be one of the "irrational" (but rational to you) costs of owning an RV?

Also, there's a huge glut of used vehicles. You can get a crazy cheap gas car
right now. Why not take advantage of someone _else 's_ "obsolete and
worthless" car?

